# What to expect after getting spayed?



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tia was spayed in August when she was 7 years old. She came home with several stitches and a 'cone' to keep her from chewing. She was groggy and sore the first evening, but after that, she was wanting to play ball. She wasn't hungry the day of her surgery, which is fine, since most vets recommend withholding food anyway until all the anesthetic is out of the system. Generally speaking, you need to keep the dog quiet for a week or so (no running, jumping, etc.) until the incision heals. Spay surgery, especially for young dogs, usually is no big deal.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Gosh, it's been so long, I can barely remember. But I do remember that she had an accident in the house the day I brought her home. I think she was just still so out of it from the anesthesia and probably didn't feel like taking the long walk to go outside.

Daisy did have stitches but I don't recall them being an issue. If they are for Emma, you can use the cone for awhile. That's never any fun but it works for things like this.

Expect her to be tired and sore for awhile, and then not so tired and sore but still needing to rest and take it easy.

Good chew treats are nice ... gives your dog a good distraction.

I'm sure it will go well for Emma


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I really do hope it goes well I feel bad having to take her in there she will probably be confused and scared . Good to hear that she will heal faster being so young though. Will her temperment change at all from this?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I saw no temperment or behavior changes with Lexi or Liberty.
Please don't feel bad....you are reducing some cancer risks, avoiding any possible pregnancy, and setting a good example of responsible pet ownership!
She will adjust just fine and wont hold you responsible for her post surgery pain.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think her temperament will change at all. She won't be traumatized ... you might be though 

You may find that she'll gain weight easier once she's spayed. Just play that one by ear, it's not a given but it is common.

I understand it's hard on you, this is probably the first time she's been away from you like this. It's going to be okay :heartbeat


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

I know she needs to get it done there is just that feeling in me that wishes she didn't have to you know. How long should I hold off on the walks? I'm sure the vet will fill me in on a lot of this information but I always like knowing more :.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't remember about the walks. Daisy was up and going again within a week though, if I recall correctly.

One word of caution (I sound like a broken record on this one, I know!) ... be careful with her water when she comes home. Only give her a little bit if she's interested, like 1/2 -1 cup every hour. Don't let her gulp or drink a lot. She might be thirsty but a little bit of water every hour is plenty to keep her hydrated until the anesthesia wears off and she's back to herself again.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I can't remember about the walks. Daisy was up and going again within a week though, if I recall correctly.
> 
> One word of caution (I sound like a broken record on this one, I know!) ... be careful with her water when she comes home. Only give her a little bit if she's interested, like 1/2 -1 cup every hour. Don't let her gulp or drink a lot. She might be thirsty but a little bit of water every hour is plenty to keep her hydrated until the anesthesia wears off and she's back to herself again.


 What is the reason for not letting her drink a lot of water? How long should this be done just the first night?


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Penny was spayed at 6 months. I was a wreck, she was fine. I asked that she be the first so she could come home early.. I also asked that a tech call me when she was done so I knew all was well and to confirm when I could pick her up. A tech helped me get her to the car.. she could walk but was wobbly. Once home she pottied and we put her in her crate. After a few hours we let her have a few slurps of water.. She groaned and whined a little that first night. The next day she was slower and sore.. but from then on the hardest thing was to keep her and Rusty separated so they didn't wrestle.. I walked her on leash so she didn't get a zoomie.. by the end of the first week she was trying to zoom on leash! :doh: We paid the higher returnable deposit and got a " No Bite " neck brace in place of a cone.. I highly recommend that. She could rest in her crate with no problem. Here is a picture of her the day after...


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Maggie was spayed at 7 months. It is hard to do this as it's major surgery for our little girls, Stiches were internal so no need to remove. Vet gave her a sedative for the 1st couple days. Then she was back to her old self, very energized, & developed a little bump at incision line. Vet was concerned about a hernia developing so prescribed 5 days of sedative. which helped to subdue her a little. 

Maggie was a cone head & wore that thing with style, bumping into doorways & stuff! That no-bite brace looks great, wish that had been an option.

Not sure if it's coincidence, however, since her spaying, Maggie has has recurrent urinary tract infections & on rounds of antiboiltics in her short life. Heard this may happen after spaying... So just be on look out for accidents & frequent squats to pee.

AG, I'm sure Emma will come through her surgery with flying colors, as most dogs do. Keep us posted!


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

We used a Pro-Collar that you can get at Petsmart. Lily LOVED it. She would get excited every night when we would put it on. I think she thought she was going yachting. 
:--crazy:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby had her spay at six months. She was the queen of her pillow for one night and after that it was just hard to keep her quiet. She acted like nothing had gone on at all!

Good luck and try not to worry!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

americangolden said:


> What is the reason for not letting her drink a lot of water? How long should this be done just the first night?


When I brought Daisy home from surgery last October, she drank too much water too quickly and she bloated. I almost lost her, three times over the course of one weekend. 

She's older though, maybe that had something to do with it. I just always caution people now to be careful with the water when they bring their dogs home from surgery. Just for the first night.

I'm sure you have nothing to worry about, but do ask your vet and see what they say.


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

Lola was spayed on January 15th she was groggy the first night and they sent her home with the hard cone which we changed to a flexable one. She was back to her old self the next day eating and I took her just to relieve herself. It was hard keeping her down as she wanted to play and had lots of energy. She never went near her stitches and today she is back to her old self... We will be thinking of you... Claire & Lola


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango was just like Lola. She didnt seem to notice anything was wrong after the first 24 hours. She was out of it the first day. I learned on this forum to try having her wear a t-shirt/kid's boxers, but she had layers of internal stitches and didnt seem interested in biting or messing with them. Keeping her quiet was ridiculously difficult. I like that my vets have an aggressive pain protocol; she got tramadol and rimadyl for her spay, and then a fentanyl(sp?) patch for her elbows.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Do they offer those neck things at the vet? How much are they and do they just make it so they cant reach down to bite that area?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

americangolden said:


> Do they offer those neck things at the vet? How much are they and do they just make it so they cant reach down to bite that area?


You can get the big plastic cones or the bumber like neck guards at Petsmart or Petco. I am surprised that I have never had to use one. I just say "no" at the first sign of licking and it has worked. Even with Abby's gastropexy surgery, I got a cone but never had to use it. 

Good luck! Try not to worry!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll be glad when it's done and over with and she is back to herself :


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

americangolden said:


> I'll be glad when it's done and over with and she is back to herself :


Sounds like me 3 weeks ago! Lily had a BLAST at the dog park today. I would say she is back to normal, or as 'normal' as Lily gets.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

I know what you're going through - Avery is being spayed this coming Tuesday. (We've had to reschedule a couple of times...) Everyone says it's going to be just fine... that the hardest part is keeping her quiet but, it still worries us! Will be thinking of you guys on Wednesday!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

americangolden said:


> Do they offer those neck things at the vet? How much are they and do they just make it so they cant reach down to bite that area?


I suppose it is depending on the vet.. ours let us use the cone for a $10 deposit or the no bite one for a $30 deposit. We got it back when we returned it. You can also buy the No Bite collar online. 

http://www.jbpet.com/wound-control-collars-for-pets.html

I know you are worried sick. We all were.. but she will do really well, I am sure . {{ HUGS }} Soon you will be posting asking for info on how to keep her from turning cartwheels!


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

KRayl said:


> I know what you're going through - Avery is being spayed this coming Tuesday. (We've had to reschedule a couple of times...) Everyone says it's going to be just fine... that the hardest part is keeping her quiet but, it still worries us! Will be thinking of you guys on Wednesday!


I was WONDERING about Avery this past Tuesday. I'm glad your going to be able to get it done. The anticipation is one of the hardest things.
I LOVE your signature photos of her!


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

LilysMom said:


> I was WONDERING about Avery this past Tuesday. I'm glad your going to be able to get it done. The anticipation is one of the hardest things.
> I LOVE your signature photos of her!


Aw, thanks for thinking of her! This is the 3rd appointment that we've had scheduled so hopefully this one will happen and we can get it all behind us now!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Well it's done we just brought Emma back home. She had surgery yesterday morning we had to take her in at 7:30am and she had to stay over night . I know it was for her own good but it was a lonely night last night me and princessgolden were even missing her biting our socks hehe. We were so glad when we could pick her up this morning she was so happy to see us!

She is laying at my feet right now sleeping she seems really tired and mellow hopeing she snaps out've that soon :. Gave her food and water but she didnt seem interested in eating at all but she drank water. Do they usually snap out've it after a day of resting? She got the disolvable stiches but we are still supposed to go back to the vet in 12 days I think to make sure everything looks right. I am just so glad she is home even though she is really sleepy . It was the first time she was away from us and we missed her so much!


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm so glad she is home where you can cuddle her! Lily was like her old self after one day.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

She is still sleeping lol. I am curious though the area where she was cut open that has stiches is it hurt? Like if i touched her rubbering her tummy would it be hurting her? It's nice that she is so mellow and everything right now but I think I miss all of her spunk and energy hehe.


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

americangolden said:


> She is still sleeping lol. I am curious though the area where she was cut open that has stiches is it hurt? Like if i touched her rubbering her tummy would it be hurting her? It's nice that she is so mellow and everything right now but I think I miss all of her spunk and energy hehe.


I would just avoid the stitches area. I love to play percussion in Lily's tummy (almost as much as she likes me to do it) ,but I am laying off that area for now.
She healed so quickly though, it was AMAZING.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Emma is so wild last night/today so I think she is back to normal now I am trying to keep her calm got her a few new toys to chew around on to keep her occupied but I'd have to say that was a quick turnaround from her being so out've it in the morning when we got her to being back to herself so quickly . Sucks we have to take it easy with her she keeps wanting to play fetch and stuff but the vet said she shouldnt be running and jumping for a while.


----------

